# New to me odd size tanks setup recommendations



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just purchased some used tanks with interesting footprints. I would like to set them up on one rack for ease in maintenance and to conserve floor space. I'm not really interested in building a wooden rack but am thinking of buying this one - http://www.globalindustrial.com/catalog/HSpg66.pdf in either a 72" or 96"wide x either 18" or 24" depth with an additional shelf or two. The tanks will be set up in my finished basement that is used as a living room (I have a walk-out basement).

There are seven 30G glass tanks that are 24 1/8"L x 18 1/4"W x 15 3/4"H. The tanks have 5mm thick glass, top & bottom black frames, hold water & have paper tags on the bottom that say Modern Aquariums. Five of the tanks are drilled near the top side with 7/8" diameter holes but can be plugged depending on filtration setup. The previous, previous owner used them on a central system.

There are two 33L glass tanks that are 48 1/4"L x 12 3/4"W x 12"H. They are also Modern Aquariums brand.

I am really excited about the 30G tanks because I like the additional depth that would allow me to do DIY backgrounds. The 33L tanks are short in height but have a nice footprint. I have been considering trying shell dwellers or smaller Africans as a change from the Mbuna. The number of tanks would allow me to try different species. There will also be some planted tanks using low light plants so I don't really need CO2.

I have well water with an average of pH=7.6, GH=220, KH=240, no chlorine or chloramine. My Mbuna & plants have been multiplying under these conditions for 5 years.

Filtration for the individual tanks is a concern. I'm used to Eheim canisters & Aqua-Clears for my larger tanks but think it would be more cost effective to use sponge filters & an air pump to accomplish this. I have also looked at Swiss-Tropicals.com, & may use his filtration setup. What would be an appropriate size air pump to supply these tanks?

Heating the individual tanks is also an issue, as I would have to buy multiple heaters. The average room temperature is 68F year round.

Does anyone have any advice or experience that you can offer me regarding setting these up? I know I probably won't set them all up but we all know that an empty tank is just a dust collector. This will be my fall/winter project and I'm really itching to get started.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

No opinions, comments or suggestions? Well, I ordered the 72"W x 24"D x 72"H rack so I'm looking forward to its arrival in a few days.

How about any suggestions for filtering multiple tanks of this size efficiently & quietly since it will be in my living room?


----------



## Matt1986 (May 15, 2009)

Hi Deeda,

Very jealous of your upcoming setup! Am I right in guessing you're going to predominantly stock Tangs? Those tanks are a great size for a great number of species, it should look awesome when it's up and running.

I've no experience with stacking tanks, but as regards filtration, I think sponge filters can be quite effective, particularly if your tanks aren't overstocked. If I were you I'd be looking to buy a piston air pump - that should be enough to run all of your tanks from the one unit, and I've heard that they are some very good low-noise models available. Even if it did produce a little noise, you could always house the unit at a distance and run tubing to your living room.

Keep us updated on the progress :thumb:


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. I haven't tried Tangs yet but they seem like interesting fish with personality.

I've been trying to find some good reviews on an air pump for multiple tanks with sponge filters but haven't been having any luck. Low noise & reasonable power consumption are very important though I can locate the pump in my laundry room remotely, as you suggest.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I finally got the tanks setup and cycled. I purchased a bulk rack from globalindustrial.com for displaying the tanks. The rack is Model #504410 and is 72"L x 24"W x 72"H and also bought an additional shelf. The rack was a reasonable price but the shipping really increased the cost. The rack was very easy to assemble though it isn't very attractive. We ended up making a wood face frame to dress it up though I have yet to take pics of it. Here is the rack & tanks.










I purchased the Poret Foam for the filters from SwissTropicals.com. Stephan was extremely helpful. I initially bought a 13" x 13" and a 19.5" x 13" black 2" 30PPI foam as tryouts for laying out the pattern for the filters. Due to the odd size of my tanks, Stephan recommended getting the full sheet (39" x 39") so I could cut my own sizes and save money with less waste.

I had the local glass company cut glass strips 14"L x 1"W x 1/4" thick to use as the filter retainers. I used Dow Corning 832 Multisurface Adhesive/Sealant, Black, to mount the glass strips in each tank. Each strip is located 6.25" from the corner of the tank.










Once the silicone dried, we cut the Poret to 9.5"W x 14.5"H and fit it into the retainer strips. This gave a smooth radius to the Poret so it looks very nice.










Here is a view looking down from the top of the tank. There is enough room for a heater & a 3/4" PVC uplift tube (not shown) in the space.










Next we had the local glass company cut the lids for the canopy. The rear lid is 23-1/8"L x 9-1/8"W x 1/8" thick and the front lid is 23-1/8"L x 6"W x 1/8" thick. We used the DC 832 silicone to make a 'hinge' for the lid & I bought some plastic trim from a fish store for the rear filler strip.










After a lot of research on air pumps, I bought an Alita AL-15A pump from Kensfish at the Ohio Cichlid Assoc meet in Strongsville 2009. I also got an 8 port gang valve, tubing and six 75W Jager heaters from him. I was pleasantly surprised how quiet the Alita is. It is supplying all 6 aquariums with air to spare. I am bleeding off a small amount of air as suggested in the manual. The majority of the noise is coming from the uplift tubes so it is by no means silent.

I will take some additional pics to show more of the filtration details.


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

I find that the smaller the bublbes, the less noise you get. You may want to look into finer air stones in your filters. When I make silicone hinges, I space the glass panes about 3/8" apart on a strip of masking tape. That way the hinge is more flexible.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

WOw. I love those tank sizes. Can't wait for more pics


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Nice going! =D>


----------



## Liquid_Pyro (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, definity jealous...like the setup...I am planning something similar but with only 3 tanks on one stand...plan on using 2 10 gallon tanks and one 30 to 35 gallon with sponge filters...would power heads on the sponge filters be more effective? or too much power for breeding/fry tanks?


----------



## zorans83 (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats the nicest looking sponge filter I've seen.I'm afraid that I dont really see how this design could work.The sponge goes all the way to the top.Dont see how a vacum would be created needed to circulate the water through the foam.Please post some picture od the complete filter with the pipe and heater inside if you canCant wait to see the whole thing done.
Great work


----------

